# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  اوامر تنظيف الجهاز ويندوز 10

## mohamed73

يُعد ويندوز 10  هو أقوى نظام تشغيل قامت به شركة مايكروسوفت على الإطلاق ، ولكنه أيضًا  يعتبر أكثر أنظمة التشغيل تعقيدًا ، وعلى الرغم من أن واجهة المستخدم غاية  في السهولة ، إلا أنه يتعين علينا البحث بشكل أعمق قليلاً لتخصيص تجربة  العمل به والحصول على أقصى أداء وتحقيق أقصى استفادة من مميزات ويندوز 10  مثل مساعد الصوت Cortana والمتصفح Edge وأجهزة كمبيوتر سطح المكتب  المتعددة ، وإذا كنت لا تزال تستخدم ويندوز 7 وتخشى التغيير لاستخدام  ويندوز 10 ، فقد جمعنا بعض المعلومات التي تفيد لتيسير استخدام ويندوز 10 . *كيفية التعامل مع مشاكل ويندوز 10*  نحن  نحب نظام التشغيل ويندوز 10 ، ولكنه مثل كافة برامج التشغيل يمكن أن يسبب  بعض المشاكل والصعاب التي تدعو إلى التعصب ، حيث يجب علينا التعرف على  كيفية منع نظام التشغيل من إعادة التشغيل للتحديث دون إذنك أو تسريع مجلد  التنزيلات البطيء أو تعطيل الإعلانات المخصصة ، ويجب التعرف أيضًا على  كيفية حل المشكلات الخطيرة مع كيفية تشغيل البرامج الأقدم في وضع التوافق .  *كيفية إصلاح بطئ ويندوز 10*  عندما  تتصفح محرك الأقراص الثابتة والذي يعرف أيضًا باسم مستكشف ويندوز تفتح  معظم المجلدات بسرعة ، ومع ذلك فإن هناك بعض المجلدات التي تستغرق وقت طويل  لفتحها حيث غالبًا ما يستغرق 10 ثوانٍ أو أكثر ليتم تحميلها وفتحها  بالكامل ، وبالتالي يمكن أن يتسبب ذلك في إحباط المستخدم ، خاصة عندما نجد  شريط الحالة في Explorer يملأ نفسه ببطء دون سبب واضح ، حتى إذا كان لديك  جهاز كمبيوتر سريع ، وبالتالي تكون هنا الحاجة إلى تنظيف الجهاز حتي يعمل  بكفاءة عالية وبسرعة ممتازة .تحدث  مشكلة المجلدات البطيئة لأنه بشكل افتراضي يحاول ويندوز 10 إنشاء صور مصغرة  للصور ومقاطع الفيديو في المجلد ، حتى إذا لم يكن أي من الملفات عبارة عن  صور ، ومع تنظيف الجهاز يمكن تسريع عمل هذه المجلدات في ويندوز 10 .مع  مرور الوقت يتباطأ ويندوز 10 ويكون صعب الاستخدام مما يدفعك إلى إعادة  تثبيت ويندوز من جديد ، ولكن بدلاً من ذلك يمكنك تنظيف ويندوز 10 بالخطوات  الآتية لجعل النظام يعمل بشكل أفضل وأسرع .*خطوات تنظيف جهاز ويندوز 10*  يحتاج  نظام التشغيل لصيانة لجعل الأداء مستقر وسريع ، وهذا يمكن أن يحدث من خلال  التخلص من الملفات الكثيرة التي يحتفظ بها الويندوز وليس لها أهمية ، وهذا  لن يؤثر فقط  لتسريع الويندوز 10 بل وسوف توفر مزيد من المساحة على الهارد  لتخزين ملفات أكثر ، لذلك لابد من تنظيف الجهاز وذلك في خطوات بسيطة .*إزالة البرامج الغير مستخدمة*  على  مدار استخدامنا للكمبيوتر نقوم بتثبيت العديد من البرامج ويوجد الكثير  منها لا نستخدمه طوال فترة استخدامنا للجهاز ، وبالتالي يمكن أن نجعل اول  خطوة في تنظيف ويندوز 10 هي التخلص من هذه البرامج الغير مُستخدمة من أجل  توفير مساحة تخزين وتسريع عمل النظام ، وكل ما علينا فعله هو فتح قائمة  Start ، ثم اضغط على Control Panel ، ثم اضغط على Program ، ثم اضغط على  Programs and Features ، ثم نقوم بتحديد البرامج التي لم نعد نستخدمها أو  التي لا تحتاجها ثم نضغط على زر Uninstall ثم اتبع التعليمات التي ستظهر لك  لإزالة البرنامج . *تنظيف الجهاز من الملفات الغير ضرورية*  تعتبر  هذه الخطوة هي الخطوة الأكثر فاعلية في تنظيف ويندوز 10 وهي حذف ملفات  ويندوز الزائدة وتنظيف ملفات الويندوز الغير هامة مثل الملفات المؤقتة  وملفات التحديثات وملفات التعريفات القديمة ، لأنها جميعاً عناصر تستهلك  مساحة وتبطئ الويندوز مع مرور الوقت ، لذلك يجب التخلص منها وهذا يتم  ببساطة من خلال أداة Disk Cleanup المدمجة في الويندوز ، وكل ما علينا فعله  هو فتح قائمة Start ، ثم الضغط على Control Panel ، ثم الدخول إلى قسم  System and Security ، وستجد مجلد Administrative Tools نقوم بالضغط عليه  ثم  أداة Disk Cleanup لتشغيلها ، وبعد أن يتم فحص الويندوز ، ثم الضغط على  زر Clean up system files لبحث أكثر دقة عن ملفات النظام الغير ضرورية  ومسحها .
بمجرد أن ينتهي الفحص، ستجد  أسفل Files to delete الملفات الزائدة والغير مهمة، فيمكنك وضع علامة صح  بجانب تلك الملفات التي تأخذ حجم كبير وليست ضرورية، ثم تضغط Ok ليبدأ  الويندوز بحذفها.

----------

